# Is this a good guardian ** Newfoundland



## KinderKorner

Okay to make a long story short I had a 7/8 pry 1/8 lab puppy before to guard my farm. (I didn't know she was part lab until the day I picked her up.) She was terrible, and chased and killed chickens. We ended up rehoming her after a year, and she is very happy with a family of kids.

I'm convinced her problem was being part lab, mixed with my dad not being constant with her training, and my small amount of time to devote to her. I think we could have worked through it. But my dad made it too hard.

I've been dogless since then. It's been a few years, and I've since moved. So no more dad. I need a dog, but I'm a little gunshy. 

I've been studying livestock dogs for a very long time. I'd love a  breed called a Karakachan. But since there are none around, I thought about starting with a more local dog. There are tons of prys around here. But I'm just not too much of a lover of them. They are good dogs, but the white is so boring. 

Husband has outdoor turtles, and I have chickens, goats, a pig, horse, and cats. I live way out int he country, and am home alone evenings. We've had men come to our house, and being alone with no close neighbors is a little questionable. We need a guard dog to keep the wild dogs, coyotes, and small predators away from our animals, and to ward off unwanted visitors.

We need a dog that will be okay around children, for when we decide to start a family. 

I've found a family that had some puppies for sale within a couple hours of me. They are all gone, but I talked with her and she will be having another litter maybe in the summer. So I got on her waiting list. They look really good to me.


Part of the Ad:
_Mom is purebread Great Pyrenees and Dad is half Great Pyrenees, half Newfoundland, and are guardians over alpacas, rabbits and free range chickens. He is 10 weeks old, comes vet checked and up to date on shots and wormer. He has been observing Mom & Dad and should be an asset to a farm with livestock. _







Here is one of the puppies.





Here is the dad. I think he is beautiful and looks a lot like the Karakachans I so want.

I had a picture of mom but lost it.  She is the dog behind the dad though.

I've looked up Newfoundlands. I know they are not usually used with livestock, but they seem to have good personalities. I don't think they would chase. The people use their dogs on their working farm which is great. 

I will go visit the puppies and see how the parents act around the animals and stuff before making any final choice, but after talking to the lady they seem to do really well. 

Do you think this would end in another disaster, because these puppies aren't fullbred livestock dogs?


----------



## littlelambx3

Personally, I use Collies.

I've worked with Collies, and have 2 of my own. Both are amazing working dogs, and do their job. Also have a very sweet personality. Mind you, both have not had any extensive training.  Maybe I got lucky, but my female does amazing. She sits out in front of the barn and guards without even being told to do so.

I'm sure in areas they could use some training, but all in all, they do great.

I think with hard work and put time into the pup, it should be fine. I'd keep reading up and looking around just to be sure though.


----------



## KinderKorner

There are some collie/pry puppies around here. 

I'm a little scared to use a herding bred for guarding though. 

I'd like to be able to keep the dog inside the goat fence with the goats. So I don't want something hyper that will chase. 

Collies do seem like great dogs though, my mom has been trying to talk me into one forever.


----------



## terrilhb

Just from my short experience. Lots and lots of training. Last march I got 2 puppies. They are GP/Husky/Lab. Took alot of training especially with my chickens. And thanks to people on here and their knowledge they have turned out to be fantastic. They turned 1 yr in Jan. Great with the goats especially babies and good with the chickens now. Chicks we are still working on. They do their job very well. Even raise cane at the evil deer that come out at night.  The parents you posted are gorgeous. Here are what my 2 look like now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you like what you see when you go visit. Good luck.


----------



## Southern by choice

The newfie in it isn't too bad... they are pretty laid back dogs.

Herding dogs are great dogs however they lack the size and power to take down larger predators. Many herding dogs do not do well with fulltime livestock guarding because they are generally wired very different, I do not see them as LGD's because their function is different.

I have both, 3pyrs and 1 anatolian also one GSD(top working lines). I love my GSD's but they are very quick and generally moving often which causes grief to livestock. Our old now desceased GSD ONCE OLDER was very calm and guarded well.

I love the herding group they are wonderful dogs and they can be fierce protectors but they still lack power and size.


----------



## littlelambx3

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> There are some collie/pry puppies around here.
> 
> I'm a little scared to use a herding bred for guarding though.
> 
> I'd like to be able to keep the dog inside the goat fence with the goats. So I don't want something hyper that will chase.
> 
> Collies do seem like great dogs though, my mom has been trying to talk me into one forever.


Honestly, I can see why you'd be a bit nervous. I use Rough Collies. Purebred and have been around all types of animals all their life. I don't use Border Collies, as they tend to be a bit more aggressive when it comes to working with other animals. Rough Collies are total sweethearts, and just want to please you. They learn fast, and once they learn something, they excel at it. Both of mine are older now (12 and 5) so they have calmed down quite a bit.

Here's my female, she's a rare white collie.


----------



## promiseacres

I know someone who had newfies! Great laid back dogs....her one male would kill anything that got into.their outdoor kennel....beaver and cats....so they can be terriatorial. Big Teddy bears mostly.


----------



## Canadiannee

I am a Newfoundland owner, and I love the breed thru and thru... they're a very laid back breed, eager to please and great family dogs. Sooni (means "Gentle") is now turning 9 years old... she's going a little deaf, her hips are starting to ache, and she spends most of her time sleeping these days... but she's earned the rest in her old age. She's been a wonderful trail dog, always out there trudging along with the horses... she's been present at the birthings of numerous farm critters throughout her years, and is super gentle with her charges, she's been absolutely wonderful in helping to ferret out the eggs of some elusive layers, and she's raged and thru up a ruckus when a pedator has entered her domain... she is a kind soul, my best friend, I've trusted her more than I have trusted any of other other dogs, and she is my constant companion... whether I'm at the barns, in the truck or walking in the city.

The only issues I've ever had with her is the time it takes to maintain her coat... it can be gruelling at times, specially dematting and pulling burrs and hitch hikers and other barnyard messes from her mane, underbelly and tail... Newfoundlands are double coated with their undercoat being water resistant and they have webbed feet... hence why they're used for water rescue... but on the flip side of the drudgery of maintaining this thick coat, if you're into spinning wool, you can guarantee a couple green garbage bags of lovely soft undercoat to spin every year (my kids always demand "Sooni socks") 

As Prys and Newf's are very much the same in personality, and confirmation... I think the puppies you're looking at would be a great addition your future, both on farm and in home. I've never met a Newf who wasn't a protective and loyal family dog yet.

The Dad in your pictures looks like he may be part Landseer Newf, rather than a typical black Newfoundland dog judging by his spotted markings... and with only 1/4 Newf in these puppies, my question would be... do you like Prys? 

Nice looking Dad, nice looking pups... attitude and personality of both breeds are excellent... and from there, the rest depends on you!


----------



## Grazer

The dad is absolutely gorgeous, no doubt about it.

Personally, I prefer to get a breed that is actually bred to do a job I need it to do.
Just like for example an experienced hunter wouldn't be getting a Shih Tzu to hunt with lol
So I don't see why not just getting an LGD breed (according to archeologists they have been bred to do this work for probably thousands of years) as a livestock/property guardian.

Here is a list of all LGD breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livestock_guardian_dog#List_of_breeds 
Non LGD breeds usually lack the correct instincts, the ability and the desire to be out there with the livestock/poultry all day long, and the size and power to take down larger predators.

If you think white is boring and there are hardly any non-white LGD's in your area, then how about a Great Pyrenees-Anatolian Shepherd mix?
They are usually not hard to find and they come in a lot of colors.


----------



## treeclimber233

I agree with "getting one that is bred to do what you want it to do".  LGD are bred to WANT to stay with the animals.  It was very humbling to learn my GP  was more worried about the animals at the barn than he was about me.  Even as a small puppy if I brought him up to the house he would only stay a little while and then WANT to go back to the barn.   Most people want a dog to think the human is the center of its universe.  LGD's do not think like that.  While they enjoy their humans coming to the barn they want to be at the barn.  I would think a Newfi would WANT to be with the humans more than with the animals at the barn once the human leaves.  Even tho they look a lot alike, they have been bred for different reasons.  Just my two cents......


----------



## Grazer

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> I agree with "getting one that is bred to do what you want it to do".  LGD are bred to WANT to stay with the animals.  It was very humbling to learn my GP  was more worried about the animals at the barn than he was about me.  Even as a small puppy if I brought him up to the house he would only stay a little while and then WANT to go back to the barn.   Most people want a dog to think the human is the center of its universe.  LGD's do not think like that.  While they enjoy their humans coming to the barn they want to be at the barn.  I would think a Newfi would WANT to be with the humans more than with the animals at the barn once the human leaves.  Even tho they look a lot alike, they have been bred for different reasons.  Just my two cents......


Yes I completely agree with you.
Based on my experience with both LGD and non-LGD breeds, I have to say what a difference it makes when one gets a well bred LGD.
It just comes natural to them to guard anything you trust them with, but they also guard their people and the property.
It's like they know exactly what you expect from them.


----------



## Tali

Newfies are great dogs. Can they be good life Stock dogs? Our Violeta is very alert, anything that comes inside our fence doesnt make it out. We have two cats and they get along, the only issue is Violeta is Young and the cats are older than dirt. They are extremely loyal dogs, but not viscious, also they prefer cold weather and water. So while they might be good for protecting your chickens etc, if you dont have a Pond Where they can swim or you live Where it us usually hot; I would not recommend. We live in Ohio - in the summer she sleeps inside in the Air Conditioning, in the winter she is oustide all say no matter how cold it is, but she does come in for the night, mostly because she wants to be with the herd. We also have a German Sheperd, they are like husband and wife. I have had five dogs, our Newfie is by far the biggest character we have had. They are very smart, so you need to understand they can actually outsmart you. At the end of the day a great dog to watch your life Stock.


----------

